# بخصوص دورات السيفتي - و الدكتور وجدي سيفين



## civil1987 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم يا أحباب..

وددت الإستفسار عن دورات السيفتي.. 
بصراحة بعد سؤال أكثر من متخصص نصحوني بأني آخد دورة الأوشا من الجامعة اأمريكية فشهادتها محترمة و معتمدة و فيها دليل على المصداقية و الإحتراف..

لا يخفاكم أن الجامعة الأمريكية في القاهرة عاملين برنامج كده من 6 مواد للحصول على شهادة احتراف السيفتي.. و لكن المهم هو المواد نفسها فمنها الأوشا للصناعات العامة و الإنشاءات و منها الهازوب
و هذه هي صفحة المواد بالجامعة: 
http://www3.aucegypt.edu/engsrv/Pag...Smw==&MajorProgramId=EYrvTFF+IJnFaEom8W2XkA==

و للأسف نصحني أكثر من واحد بالبعد عن الدكتور وجدي سيفين لأنه بصراحة صار الموضوع بالنسبة له بيزنس، و بيعطي نفس الكورسات برا الجامعة الأمريكية للي عايزين ياخدوا شهادة و خلاص!! و المادة العلمية ضعيفة جدا.. برغم أنه هو نفسه محاضر الـ AUC

يعني كورس الـ NASP عنده في السنتر ثلاث أيام في 4 ساعات تقريبا يعني حوالي 12 ساعة.. برغم أنه في الـ AUC 30 ساعة .. و كذك الأوشا عنده 4 أيام في 4 ساعات..

فلي سؤالين: هل فعلا كورسات الجامعة الأمريكية أفضل من غيرها؟
و هل كورس الأوشا حاليا بعد منع الشهادات لخارح أمريكيا له قيمة ؟؟

و بخصوص الدكتور وجدي سيفين في سنواته الأخيرة.. فهل أحد ينصح بحضور دورات عنده خارج الجامعة الأمريكية ؟


----------



## علي الحميد (18 نوفمبر 2013)

أخي الكريم 

الأوشا لا يوجد لها أي كورسات معتمدة خارج أمريكا واتحدى أي واحد يعطيك شهادة مختومة من الأوشا كلهم يعطونك شهادة من مركزهم نفسه وليس من الأوشا.

بعض النصابين يستغلون مركز أمريكي اسمو "اوش اكاديمي" ويقولك هذه دورات اوشا..

هذا كلام غير صحيح حتى اوش اكاديمي غير معتمد من اوشا .. 

هنا رابط للمراكز المعتمدة من قبل أوشا

https://www.osha.gov/dte/edcenters/current_list.html

وإذا أردت أن تتعلم سلامة وتحصل على شهادة محترمة فعليك بدورات النيبوش خاصة الشهادة العامة لأنها فعلا تستحق قيمتها والجهد المبذول بها .. وتجد أعلى الملتقى (في المواضيع المثبتة) كلام حول النيبوش..


----------



## sayed00 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

اخى الكريم 

كما قال لك الاخ على ان الاوشا لا تصدر شهادات الان خارج امريكا و كل ما يدرس دورات عادية يتحمل مسؤليتها من يعطيها

بخصوص الاستاذ وجدى راجل خبرة كبيرة في التدريب و موضوع كفائة التدريب تعتمد على طبيعة المتدربين يعنى تستطيع ان تأخذ مدة الكورس كامل لو عاوزين تتعلمو و وجدى لدية ما يعطية لكم لكن هو يجد المتدربين مش عاوزين او كل همهم الشهادة و بس 

انصحك كما نصحك على ان تروح للنيبوش الدولية 

تحياتى


----------



## هشام بن صالح (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## mahmoud morshedy (19 فبراير 2014)

فعلا النيبوش هى افضل شهادة حاليا


----------



## برهم السيد (10 أغسطس 2017)

نعم النيبوش هي الافضل


----------

